# Menopur



## siobhanhickey (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,
Was just reading on some other threads on this site and some people store Menopur in the fridge.....I have always kept it at room temp and away from direct sunlight. Should I be storing it in the fridge and if so have I  damaged the products effectiveness by storing it at room temp. Some advice urgently required please as a little worried.
Many thanks
Siobhan


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Siobhan,

Sorry been on holiday so not able to respond.

It is fine to keep Menopur out of the fridge. It can be stored up to 25 degrees C for the full shelf life of the product.

Maz x


----------

